# Betta looking weird, need help.



## BettaBubbles (Nov 14, 2006)

The betta I was talking about in the "introducing new fish to a lonely betta" thread, Blu, now has the cories in his tank. At first he seemed to ignore them once they had been released, and all looked fine. A few days after putting the cories in the tank Blu started looking weird. His top lip is sort of "popped out" and his face looks swolen. There's a bump on his head and his lip looks sort of red. He's been acting pretty normal, but he looks like he has a little trouble eating. He hasn't been sluggish or anything, in fact, he's been herding the cories around. So, I have 2 questions.

First(and most urgent), what's wrong with Blu? I really don't want anything bad to happen to him or the cories. Does it have to do with putting the cories in? I don't have a picture to show you; if I did I'd post it right away. I really want to make sure he's OK.

Second, is it alright that he's herding them around like that? He sort of acts like a sheep dog chasing sheep, but he doesn't do it all the time. We do have shelter in there; there's a castle with plenty of hidey holes in the tank, a plastic plant, an amazon sword plant(I think that's what it is), and a clump of a vine like plant(I think it's hornwort). The cories just swin away from him, and they don't seem as happy as they were when they were in the old tank, but I'm afraid to move them back in case Blu has an infection or something because I don't want to contaminate the other tank.

I need help.

Thanks,

-Emily


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Your betta is just being a little territorial, by chasing them around. I think what may have happened to his face, is that possible he tried to atack a cory, and got spined in the face.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Many bettas don't like the company of anyone else and prefer to be alone. You may have one of those. I have three of them that can't be kept with anything and one that only can be with ADFs. I personally would put them in another tank. No sense in making him unhappy because you think he's lonely.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i am not trying to be an a--hole that said i was right, i told you so, but that's the unexpected result that i was talking about in the other post. 

but anyway, betta once keep alone usually don't like someone else in their tank. think of this as you live in your own house and all in sudden someone you don't even know move in, i don't think you will like that. same thing happen to the betta. he believed that the cories invaded his space. there is 2 possible solution to this problem. one is remove either the betta or cories, or rearrange the tank and include some hiding place and such. as for your betta, you should watch for any sign of infection on his wound.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not quite sure myself but hope he gets better


----------

